
How to get featured by Apple - jerols
http://denzhadanov.com/2014/03/26/how-to-get-featured-on-the-app-store/
======
jerols
I would add, I think there are two steps to getting featured:

1) Make your app featurable: solves a problem in a well designed, polished
way. Bonus points for showcasing one of Apple's new technologies (right now
things like 3D Touch or iPad Pro optimization).

2) Get noticed by Apple: if you can make a small splash, Apple may make you a
bigger one. Apple are kind of like app journalists: they are scouring the web
to find out about upcoming gems or breakaway successes. I'm sure they also
look at what new apps are making a splash in the charts. I think they found my
first app, Grades, because I wrote a blog exploring how to build successful
apps and some folks at Apple read it. You can also meet Apple folks on
Twitter, conferences, and especially WWDC.

After consistently releasing apps that Apple is impressed with, they may start
to build a more personal relationship with you and that's the goal.

Some people think this is all about luck but, as someone who started as a poor
college student no one knew about, I found there is a method to the madness.

